# Going ape **** to get a pharmacy job.



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Im going ape **** to get a pharmacy tech job. Im gonna hit at LEAST 50 pharmacies this week if not more. I treat finding a job as a full time 9-5 job itself. Getting a job, thats my only goal right now. :yes


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

good luck!


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Going ape @#%$ to get a pharmacy job.*

Good luck, Noca! I'm sure you are going to get some with that amount.

:yes

Best wishes,
Gerard


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

did 14 today so far, gonna go out again tonight


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Going ape @#%$ to get a pharmacy job.*

Are you trying to get to the ins and outs of the legal drug trade? :lol


----------



## Breathe (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Going ape @#%$ to get a pharmacy job.*

Well, you seem very knowledgeable about the drugs (maybe keep that part under wraps..haha) Good luck


----------



## livingnsilence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Going ape @#%$ to get a pharmacy job.*

Good luck, these jobs are not easy to come by. I'm pretty much doing the same thing myself. I'm just trying to get any kind of job in a pharmacy: Pharm intern, Pharm tech, I'll even take the cashier job at the pharmacy counter just to get some pharmacy expierence since i'm going to be a pharmacist and start pharmacy school next year not to mention I despertly need a job. I tried last summer for about a month w/ no luck and so far have applied at every pharmacy I can find in my town serveral weeks ago and haven't heard anything back yet.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i may have to settle for an internship, I know the pharmacy manager at my pharmacy I go to, and shes nice, Im sure she would let me internship there(free labor).


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Going ape @#%$ to get a pharmacy job.*

That's great, Noca.

I really hope you get it.

Best wishes,
Gerard


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

My ape**** ways have paid off! I got a internship and an interview for another internship/job !!! Only took 55 resumes! Now thats how its done folks.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Going ape @#%$ to get a pharmacy job.*

ive tried that route of trying to find anything to do with pharmacy but didnt have any luck


----------

